# Great tip for those that replace spark plugs.



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

If you are planning to replace spark plugs makesure you check the gap before installing , I have helped friend to replace spark plugs in his 00 Passat V6 engine, and he complain that he doesn't get better mileage , then what I do in my V6 2.8, he ordered new NGK spark plugs and when we opened the box I measure each of them were set to 0.038, manufacture specify for 0.032 gap , the one that we removed were even worse 0.050, new one I set to manufacture spec of 0.032 , 
once we installed it, he notice huge improvement of the bat , car started quick and engine was quieter then before he has been driving for a week now, and he called me that car still has quarter of tank left, so far he drove about 450 km and still more to go which is huge improvement of 350-370 km he got before on full tank this is mix city/hwy driving


----------

